# St. Simons Island Fishing Report 7-8-11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Had a great day of fishing with Mickey, Robin, Ed & Marc visiting all the way from Spartanburg, SC (home of the Marshall Tucker Band  ), and no strangers to a rod & reel. Robin is an avid Bass angler, while Ed, Mickey & Marc beat up the Stripers, Crappie, Catfish & assorted pan fish pretty good. We started off Redfishing, and Robin broke out her bass busting skills by promptly landing 3 Red Bass. Live shrimp produced many other species, including a mix of Speckled Trout, Whiting, Croaker and our usual summer resident-sharks. Next stop Ed & Mickey immediately hooked up with Reds-Mickey's turned out to be a bruiser that absolutely ate our lunch and finally broke off under the outboard. We headed out to the spit for some more Whiting, Summer Trout and sharks, and were not disappointed as nearly every cast produced fish. Wrapped up the day Flounder fishing with the Gulp & jighead combo, and while the bite was not spectacular, we did manage a handful for the dinner table. We had a couple good downpours, but like myself this crowd from SC was in no danger of melting, and kept firing away through the wet stuff. Had a great time and met some new friends and hard core anglers from the Palmetto State. Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

That's what I am talking about!! Nice flatties!


----------

